
One acre of fly larvae can produce more protein than 3k acres of cattle - vixen99
https://nationalpost.com/news/world/maggots-are-the-answer-to-feeding-a-human-population-thats-heading-to-nine-billion-people#comments-area
======
sigmaprimus
Farming is all about inputs, yes you can grow alot of fly larvie in a small
space if your trucking in many tons of spent yeast or organic waste from other
places, just as a 1 acre feed lot can fatten up many more cattle than a
pasture system. I think there is certainly benifits to using soldier flys to
breakdown waste but there is no way you can get 130 tons of protien from 1
acre without taking it from the soil or trucking in waste to feed them.

------
Noxmiles
wrong link, it's to the comment section of the article

